# Fixes for missing XML/SGML catalogs



## interfasys (Nov 9, 2013)

When trying to upgrade devel/git this morning, a bunch of new stylesheet requirements showed up and compilation failed because my system (8.x) did not have the appropriate catalogs.

The simple solution if you get a:

```
xmlcatmgr: failed to open `/usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports': No such file or directory
```
is to type this
`# xmlcatmgr -c /usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports create xml`


----------

